# Sad...RIP Steve Irwin



## TATTRAT (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't believe it!
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200609/s1732439.htm
Thoughts to the wife and kids.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2006)

yup, sad for the wife and kids. can't say i feel too bad tho. when you take on a wife, and have a family, you need to give up your adolescent "superman" ways and think of them first. not your dumb a$$ adrenaline rush.

but if anyone was ever asking for it...

stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 4, 2006)

We are all shocked, he always seemed larger than life, its hard to believe he is dead. I feel so sorry for his family, his kids are only young. My 6 year old cried when she heard she loves watching the Wiggles and Crocodile Hunter DVD she has.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 4, 2006)

He lived his life to the fullest. How many of us can say that? Yes. very sad.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just about to make apost about this... I feel so bad about this. I loved Steve.. but ya poking a lot of dangerous animals with sticks cant be good for you..

Feel really bad for Terry and his kids!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a tragedy, a real tragedy. Such a charismatic guy.


----------



## lulu (Sep 4, 2006)

It is sad.  My neices will be devastated.

On the one hand I agree with you, Buckytom, but you know, perhaps he with his knowledge and experience was less in danger doing that, than say the dad who gets in the car and doesn't put his seat belt on?  Who knows.  Its a tough one to draw the line at, in my opinion.  Our health service in the UK keeps discussing stopping/reducing treatment for the obese and smokers...but you know, what about those of us who horseride, or do an extreme sport, or who sunbathe, light BBQ grills regularly?  

At this point anyway, all I can feel is sadness for a man who inspired young people to look at the world around them with wide eyes and perhaps suggested that "real worlds" are not in concrete blocks and cotton wool.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 4, 2006)

Rest in Peace Steve Irwin. He will be remembered by all, a true legend.


----------



## amber (Sep 4, 2006)

Very sad news.  I loved his dynamic personality.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am ashamed to admit I never had the pleasure of knowing him until I came across this thread.  I looked at the link and I see he was a very special bloke.  I echo the words of Wasabi.  Yet he will be sorely missed by so many, and his legend will live on.  I will start looking for his materials and belatedly, would like to get to know him better.  RIP Steve.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 4, 2006)

Very sad.  And let's not just remember him for the crazy stunts and the risks he took with animals.  His life was dedicated to educating people, and preserving endangered specias, and he's done more for that education than just about anyone I know.  

As far as his interactions with animals; he had that special energy that communicated itself to the animals; it was truly amazing to watch.  What happened with the sting ray was that the barb was injected almost directly into his heart, from what I've read.  If he had gotten stung anywhere else, I'd bet he would have survived.  

Let's please not judge this incredible human being.  He lived his life doing what he loved and teaching the world that even animals we consider dangerous serve a purpose and deserve to live.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 4, 2006)

It's always a sad day when a Dad leaves his family so suddenly... expecially with the kids being so young...  He LOVED what he did... how many of us can say that?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 4, 2006)

Its very sad, feels like a great loss of life. To say the least, he died doing what he loved best, being around wildlife. I was very sad to hear he died, he taught us so much about animals, he was so passionate about it. Very sad. My thoughts go out to his wife and children. Docs say he would have been unconscious so he wouldnt have felt the pain.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

What horrible news. I can not say I was surprised to read this, but it does not change the fact that it is just awful.


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 4, 2006)

My jaw dropped this morning also when I turned on the news, and my daughter was a little upset too, but it also teaches the true lesson nature will always be nature.  He has taught millions about animals they would most likely never see in their's or their children's lifetime.  Nature doesn't teach a crocodile that the nice human jumping on his back and wrestling him down is only here to help. What a vibrant man, fulfilling and living a life-long dream though.  I feel his wife will carry on, and teach his children to carry on his work.  I see both sides when some say it was only a matter of time before this happened, we can all hope man and beast can cohabit this land peacefully, and hopefully his work over his life made a difference, and set a standard for those following in his footsteps.  Prayers and blessing to his family and his extended family all over the world.


----------



## The Z (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know how many times I've seen Steve Irwin in situations where he's saying something like, "this has the potential to go very, very badly".  I guess it finally did.

Very sad for his family and all whose lives he touched.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll have to reiterate some of what GB said - it wasn't a matter of "if" or even "where" - just *when* and *how* BUT that doesn't change the fact it is a tremendous loss to his family and friends and a very unfortunate accident.  How terribly sad.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 4, 2006)

He died doing what he loved...that's good.
So sad for his wife and kids though.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 4, 2006)

I sincerely wish somehow he came back. With everyone that dies, i always wish they could somehow come back just for a little while, just to see how much they were actually appreciated, and how many people missed them. His death is all over the news.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 4, 2006)

It is truly sad from the standpoint of the loss to his friends and family as well as the tremendous loss of a great advocate for the natural world.  Prayers for his wife and two small children.


----------



## sattie (Sep 4, 2006)

When I first read about it, I was hoping it was a joke.  But after reading a little further, it was painfully clear that it was real.  I am shocked over this.... and amazed.  Such a devistating loss to animal conservation.  And such an enjoyable person to watch.  The passion he had for animals and the welfare of animals was unmatched.


----------



## Banana Brain (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so upset. I've seen so many episodes of Crocidile hunter and Croc Files.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

HORRIBLE!!! I feel so bad for his beautiful wife!! Such a young and loving couple and family. He lived his life doing what he loved, though. How many people can say that? 
God rest his soul.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 4, 2006)

This man lived the life he's known since he was a kid.  The Gods took him in an undeniably unforseenable way.  The ray that got him wasn't considered deadly without a freak event.  The ray, had it hit him anywhere else, would not have killed him.  

I had a friend who worked at Sea World with the killer whales.  He loved, them, respected them, treated them better than anything, one day, one of the whales went nuts and bit him and pulled him under.  Luckily, he survived with just a bite.  He was back at work a couple weeks later.  

Freak accidents happen.  Dale Earnhardt, Adam Petty, Kevin Smith, are just three that pop to mind when it comes to unexpected circumstances taking lives.  Steve Irwin wasn't doing anything wrong this time, fate just decided it was his time.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 4, 2006)

I read that his wife didn't even know about it because she was hiking in the wilds of Tanzania.

The world has lost a great conservationist and a great teacher and entertainer.  He made learning fun.

Such a tragedy...bless his family.


----------



## kleenex (Sep 4, 2006)

can anyone take his place???


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2006)

would anyone be dumb or arrogant enough to?

believe me, i know arrogance.  

i dunno, i guess i just see this differently than most. yes, he lived his life the way _*he*_ wanted. but any decent man stops doing that the second he gets married and has kids. they come first. *period!*

yes, he was a tremendous showman. 
educator? yes and no.
the yes part is obvious.
but, do you really think telling children around the world that he has full control of a situation while face to face with a 13 foot prehistoric reptillian predator _while_ holding your infant in one hand, and it's food in the other is education? sure, if you want to lose a few _students _as they try their hand at it. i've been face to face with far less dangerous animals, and believe me, humans haven't survived or evolved due to their physical prowess. we're intelligent omnivores, but are at the mercy of nature for the most part. in this, he was *extremely* arrogant.

the real loss here is in his efforts of conservation, and the loss to his wife and kids. now they get to grow up without their daddy, and worse, constantly hearing about how great he was. 

in one interview, he mentioned that he would never do anything to hurt his kids. he was very dramatic saying that you could take his businesses away, his zoo, all of his money, but his kids were his first concern.
i guess not. they've just lost half of their world.

in 10 years, i'll bet they wish dad was just a zookeeper, not a daredevil.

it is a sad day for them, and i hope no one even tries to replicate his unbelievable stupidity.

if you don't believe me, stop watching tv and get out into the wilderness, and tell me you're in control.

ok, enough lecture.

r.i.p. steve. i hope your conservationist legacy is what lives on.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 5, 2006)

*I will miss Steve, I rather thought of him as a Friend. He will be missed. I will be praying for his Wife and Children.  *

*Jeff Corwin is in Steve's Mold. *


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

*pray for steve irwin's family*

Such a tragic and unusual event.  Of all people for it to happen to!  People usually survive stingrays, but for it to be throught the heart....leading to death....and it happened to this notriously animal braveheart.  Unusual, weird and certainly tragic for his family.  Let us pray for the peace, restoration and healing of his family, in Jesus' name.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 5, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I read that his wife didn't even know about it because she was hiking in the wilds of Tanzania.
> 
> 
> She was in Tasmania which is another state in Australia!


----------



## kyles (Sep 5, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I read that his wife didn't even know about it because she was hiking in the wilds of Tanzania.



http://www.news.com.au/mercury/story/0,22884,20355459-921,00.html

http://www.parks.tas.gov.au/natparks/cradle/index.html

This is where she was, in my home state of Tasmania...........

I do have to spend half my life explaining why I  don't look African.


----------



## RMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Sad news.  I really enjoyed watching his programs and feel terrible for his family.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2006)

My heart goes out to his love ones that are left behind.  RIP Steve!


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2006)

I really did like him. At first I thought..."Okay this guy is nuts".
But then I saw he was just an enthusiast doing what he loved
to do more than life itself. My heart really goes out to his wife
Terri, and their kids Bindi, and Bob. He will be missed by millions.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 5, 2006)

_I'm sure Buckytom and I are in the minority opinionwise, but I have to agree with him This man took many foolish chances knowing the danger that lay ahead and knowing that he could be attacked at any time. The name of the show he was filming at the time of his death was "The Ocean's Deadliest." It proved right for him but what on earth did he expect? What are you thinking when you have a family and you put yourself in harm's way? . . Animals are unpredictable, he of all people should have known this._


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2006)

He did know this but honestly how many people think of stingray's as deadly ? Dangerous yes. Deadly, no.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Sep 5, 2006)

RIP.  He was a man who did what he loved and knew what he was doing. This was definitely a freak accident.  

I admire him a lot.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 5, 2006)

When he met and married his wife, she knew the lifestyle he led. Do you think racecar drivers, stunt people in the movies, Blue Angel pilots, boxers etc, should never marry and have children? There are many dangers in the kitchen. LIFE is a gamble. IMO, I'm sick and tired of the press kicking a man when he's down.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

Gotta disagree with Bucky and Drama Queen on this one.

If we follow your logic, there would be no all-volunteer military service, no undercover cops, no miners, no firemen, etc. etc.

what do you say to the guys who eat/drink too much and live a sedentary life but sell insurance (on commission) for a living?  Aren't their families in just as much danger?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 5, 2006)

A friend of mine met Steve Irwin at the bar in Miami Airport. "JEEEZZ!! YOU'RE THE CROCODILE GUY!!! " He shouted, "WHAT A MIRACLE!!!"
Irwin was actually a little embarrassed. 

He was a pretty shy, unassuming but extremely dedicated guy who adored working with wildlife. The fact he didn't do guinea pigs and little white mice, but poisonous snakes and prehistoric reptiles makes him all the more remarkable, to me. His TV personality was never arrogant - it was effusive, extravagant, eccentric; but never arrogant.He was very much aware of the risks and out to educate and/or warn us of Darwin's Theory...

As for the risk- taking; I'd far rather watch a Steve Irwin playing with 12ft crocodiles than one of those strange kiddies twisting in the air on a skateboard!   Steve was an "original" X-Treme Sportsman...


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 5, 2006)

He will be missed. Deepest Sympathy.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve was incredible. He was born and bred a conservationalist, as was lucky enough to find a "shelia" with a similar passion. No, you wouldn't catch me doing any of the things he did with animals, but I wasn't raised as hard core conservationalist as he was. This man's passion was wildlife, and teaching others about wildlife.

I can see what BT and DQ is saying, but at the same time, he was way into this stuff already before he and Terri met. He and Terri were doing exactly what Steve's mum and dad did. She knew what she was getting in to, and I think that was part of the attraction for both of them. I guess it could be argued that Steve went too far, but I don't think it was actually pushing it too far as it was his exuberant, flambouyant personality. He knew when he was in a dangerous situation, and took precautions, but he still had to get his message out about that particular animal.

This was such a freak type of accident, going back 100 years. I think it was 17 fatalities from a ray sting in the last 100 years, yet people encounter the critters rather frequently. Even though he took what some consider big risks, he always seemed to make the necessary precautions. On the instances he may have not taken all precautions and had a close call, he said so and explained what would have been wiser. I also recall him saying many times that what he did was because he was a professional, and that others ought not try such things at home without the training and experience he had.

I hope the family is comforted in their loss. It seemed a pretty tight family, so I think Terri, Bindi, and Bob will be well surounded with loved ones. Steve's passion for animals and conservation was only matched by his devotion to his family.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Gotta disagree with Bucky and Drama Queen on this one.
> 
> If we follow your logic, there would be no all-volunteer military service, no undercover cops, no miners, no firemen, etc. etc.
> 
> what do you say to the guys who eat/drink too much and live a sedentary life but sell insurance (on commission) for a living? Aren't their families in just as much danger?


 
'bug, you forgot the bomb squad.  
AND you've missed my point. all of those dangerous things you've mentioned do not involve unpredictable wild animals.
i realize that there are people who have families while they hold dangerous jobs. unfortunately, someone has to fight or work with the forces of nature (don't get me started with people who build on the shore, or on unstable cliffs).
my problem was his ridiculous statements of how he controlled the situation while he was essentially harrassing (albeit, often for a good reason) an unpredictable animal. something as bizarre as a stingray did him in. nature will always win, you can't go poking or teasing it for a thrill, even if it's being recorded for education and profit.

i totally respect this man's passion for what he did, and his accomplishments.
but he forgot he was a dad. that comes first. he was selfish.
i've thought about this long and hard over the past two years since i've become one.


----------



## lulu (Sep 6, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> 'mentioned do not involve unpredictable wild animals.
> i realize that there are people who have families while they hold dangerous jobs. unfortunately, someone has to fight or work with the forces of nature (don't get me started with people who build on the shore, or on unstable cliffs)........
> 
> i totally respect this man's passion for what he did, and his accomplishments.
> ...



I am, among other things an Equine Scientist.  My research work has often taken me into fields of young freal horses who are fairly unpredictable, and definitely dangerous, but I am used to them, know how to "read" them and so  I, possibly mistakenly, believe I am safer than the average (non horsey) person.  

At my university and vet school we had signs everywhere, particularly in the stables, saying animals/horses are unpredictable animals.  Never let your guard down.  One particularly gruesome stable manager drove home this point when some young students behaved in what she felt to be an irresponsible way by putting up a list of people she knew in the horse world who had been injured, permantly incapacitated or died in horse realted accidents.  

By that reasoning a riding teacher is putting him/herself in danger and should stop when they become a parent.  Let alone stable lads and lasses on a rqacing yard or stud.  In fact, I gave my neices riding lessons from when they were little, on a "safe" pony so I even put them in the line of danger.  Pehaps I am wrong, but I think equal or greater to this risk they gained something.  

I know what you are saying Bucky, but life is risk and education is risk management.  I think his upbringing made him fairly well educated.  In a developed area of a developed country, doing what he did seemed pretty terrifying.   I am getting to grips with driving here in Italy, which statistically has to be more dangerous (I am not a 100% sure, but I think I read that RTAs are the single biggest cause of death in Italian males under 50).  I am going to do it, despite it being dangerous, even if I become a parent while I am here.

Danger is relative to the person dealing with the danger: both the character of the person and the training.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2006)

point well taken lulu. there certainly are some grey areas.
have you ever taught anyone that they were in complete control because of their upbringing and education?

i'd still take on a feral horse before a predator twice my size with my baby and food in my hands.


----------



## lulu (Sep 6, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> point well taken lulu. there certainly are some grey areas.
> have you ever taught anyone that they were in complete control because of their upbringing and education?


 
No.  I regard training as risk management,  and I believe there is never complete control of any situation.  If you think there is, thats when you are in danger of losing it.  On a horse, in a job, in a relationship......



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> i'd still take on a feral horse before a predator twice my size with my baby and food in my hands.



Personally, me too!


----------



## attie (Sep 6, 2006)

"He was born and bred a conservationalist, as was lucky enough to find a "shelia" with a similar passion."

Big Dog, his "shelia" is a true blue American lady and a very nice person. It was a million to one accident and had the spike not hit his heart he would have survived. The Ray just spooked and took off flicking its tail as they all do, Steves shadow could have done that.

Amazing amount of publicity has followed, his web site and several news sites went down from overload. Yahoo recorded a million hits that day about him, at one stage 650 hits a second.

He was making a documentry for his daughter to show on the Discovery channel next year. Her and her Mother were working on it also.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 6, 2006)

attie said:
			
		

> "He was born and bred a conservationalist, as was lucky enough to find a "shelia" with a similar passion."
> 
> Big Dog, his "shelia" is a true blue American lady and a very nice person. It was a million to one accident and had the spike not hit his heart he would have survived. The Ray just spooked and took off flicking its tail as they all do, Steves shadow could have done that.


 
I know. I did a bit of research on Terri. I said "sheila" as that was Steve's frequently used term for a female (an Aussie thing, maybe?). Regardless, they shared the same passion, and knew what they were getting into. I mean no disrespect to Steve or Terri. I know she's from Eugene, Oregon. It's a cool thing that they met and married because it's not often you find someone with the exuberant passion that Steve had, let alone someone that can "put up with it" for a lifetime.


----------



## attie (Sep 6, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> I know. I did a bit of research on Terri. I said "sheila" as that was Steve's frequently used term for a female (an Aussie thing, maybe?). Regardless, they shared the same passion, and knew what they were getting into. I mean no disrespect to Steve or Terri. I know she's from Eugene, Oregon. It's a cool thing that they met and married because it's not often you find someone with the exuberant passion that Steve had, let alone someone that can "put up with it" for a lifetime.


True BD, we're probably the only country where us "blokes" call our women "sheilas" I didn't know exactly where she came from so thanks for that.
That Pommie tart [sheila] Germaine Greer, the ultimate conservationist, has thrown her 2 bob's worth in and upset a lot of people. I remember her when she lived here and was leading the preserve everything group. She drove in to a rainforest near my home town, claimed she saw an endangered tree, and had a whole timber milling industry closed down. She did have some clout at that time but now lives in England, thankfully.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 6, 2006)

I just dont understand how he could have let him self go over the sting ray where it could strike knowing how they operate.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I just dont understand how he could have let him self go over the sting ray where it could strike knowing how they operate.



Have you ever been scuba diving?  They go where they want to go before you have a chance to react.  I don't think he had that much control over the situation.  If they want to attack they will and there's nothing you can do about it - there's no place to hide


----------

